# Do I tear off my old shingles?



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2011)

I live in Miami South Florida. I would like to replace my roof. There is two layers of asphalt shingle on the house now, the roof is in really bad shape. I would like to install the new style shingles that look like slate or cedar. 

Is it possible to install these over my 

existing shingles?

Thanks Lucy


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

No. Rip it down to the deck and start from there.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Stop Tinner we all know its been done... but I doubt Miami Dade county would allow it-


----------



## Miami Roofer (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Lucy, if you already have two layers of shingles on your roof, Miami-Dade code would not allow you to put an additional layer on. Even if the building code permitted it, I wouldn't suggest doing it. When having a new roof installed, it is vital that the substrate (wood deck) be in good condition. If you don't tear off the existing roof, you can not replace damaged wood sheathing. Additionally, code requires verification of the attachment of the wood deck to the trusses or rafters. If the nail pattern or size does not meet current code, the deck must be re-nailed. I've found that 99.9% of the time, the deck does need to be re-nailed. The contractor you choose should know this. If any roofer in Miami suggests otherwise, immediately dismiss him. The suggestions I've made are all standard roofing practices in our area, so don't fret.

I suggest visiting the website of GAF materials corporation. They are one of the manufactures of the shingles you're interested in. While there are other manufacturers, they don't have the market share that GAF does in Miami. The distributor is in my office as I type this & he has informed that choosing a competing brand would not be as cost effective for you. Additionally, Certainteed produces shingles that simulate slate and shakes and Owens Corning does have a specialty shingle but I don't believe it is branded as a slate substitute. I'd check them out as well. Do your research and make sure that your chosen roofing contractor is pricing the job based on your specific shingle choice, though I'd ask him for different options as well. Good luck with your project & happy new year.


http://www.affordableroofingcontractors.com


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jan 2, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> Stop Tinner we all know its been done... but I doubt Miami Dade county would allow it-



Really?! You have seen cedar or slate installed over two layers of existing asphalt roofing? That is crazy.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Really?! You have seen cedar or slate installed over two layers of existing asphalt roofing? That is crazy.


I think I would be scared of the roof falling in.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Not tearing off your old roofing shingles is a cardinal sin. Here in charlotte many roofing companies still do lay overs and bid real roofing contractors under the table by providing this disservice to homeowners. Most roofing shingle manufacturers will void their warranty if you install over old layers of roofing materials.

Charlotte roofing - salisbury nc roofing - Kannapolis nc roofinghttp://room2roof.com
http://charlotteroofingcontractor.net
http://salisburyncroofing
http://kannapolisroofing.com
http://charlotteroofingcontractor.net


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

We can put on a second layer by code, but we NEVER do it. We always tear off to decking. If a customer wants to cheap out and overlay, I'll pass on the job - they aren't my customer.


----------

